# Hello! and Q. right off the bat 5X115mm 38 offset wheel and 245/50R17



## kosta (Nov 28, 2016)

This is my 1st post and I think a stupid question; not a good way to introduce myself. I'm not the type looking to be spoon fed and did board searches and the hits didn't fit the query. I'll be ordering the new hatch back soon and would like to recycle the combo (Eagle Alloys 168 series) had my ol' modified '00 GTP that's run its course (can't justify a new OD gear -had copious amounts of fun with the ol' gal an $$$ spent but he time has come). Do you think the above configuration would work with the wheel well if I use an adapter/spacer with no issues and wondering if the market would have such an adapter (ooops that's 2 Qs)


Thanks for reading and look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------

